# About the 1800-USA-Rail Amtrak Phone service.



## Amtrak Railfan (Jan 22, 2004)

If I need to talk to a travel agent how do I need to do that?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 22, 2004)

Look in the phone book or on-line for a travel agent.

Amtrak does not have travel agents at the USA-Rail number. You could also call Amtrak Vacations, which is really a travel agency. You can find the phone number for Amtrak Vacations on the Amtrak website.


----------

